# 18650 battery safety



## ben123/99 (16/5/16)

Hi, I would like to know if it would be safe to use two 4200mAh 18650 3.7V li-ion batteries in my istick tc100w, made under the name "Ultrafire"? Thanks


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

Bro, get rid of those. Any battery with the word "fire" in them is China crap. Those are dangerous. Their amps are very low and you will over stress them with vaping. Stick to the well known brands like LG, Sony and Samsung.

Take a look here

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-bat...n-mistakes-vapers-make-with-batteries.t19487/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/shauns-guide-to-battery-safety.t17245/

Welcome to the forum by the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Migs (16/5/16)

Do not use those in any Vape equipment please, at 4200mah(if it is true), it will be a extremely low amp battery. Opt in for some Samsung 25r's, Samsung 30q's or some LG HG2's for your vape gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migs (16/5/16)

@zadiac fast reply man to save another vaper from making a big mistake.


----------



## Spydro (16/5/16)

I've never had any of the "fire" batteries. But the general consensus from what I always heard on ECF is the Ultrafire and Trustfire are cheap knock-offs that do not live up to the specs that is branded on them. That equates to safety concerns. 

Just did a quick search and found this. I did not bother to read it as I have no interest in them, but did scan down who had replied to it. PLANofMAN is the only handle I know from way back in my ProVari days, he is knowledgeable. 

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/ultrafire-18650-4000-mah-safe.570895/


----------



## RichJB (16/5/16)

Migs said:


> Do not use those in any Vape equipment please, at 4200mah(if it is true), it will be a extremely low amp battery. Opt in for some Samsung 25r's, Samsung 30q's or some LG HG2's for your vape gear.



And just hope those LGs are legit... I fully expect to read some alarms about counterfeit Samsungs as well in the not too distant future. When I read on vaping forums "There are a lot of fake Sony batteries around but you can trust Samsung and LG", I knew it wouldn't be three months and the counterfeiters would be forging the 'trusted' Samsung and LG brands.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Migs (16/5/16)

@RichJB Indeed, we can't just vape in peace, have to constantly check batteries these days...


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

Best bet is to stay with the Samsung 25R R5 bats. They're reliable and safe. I'm a bit worried about the LG HG2's in SA also now. Seems some fakes have made it into the country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/16)

Hi @ben123/99 - welcome to the forum
I concur with the other members above, i would *not* use those ultrafire batteries in your high powered vape gear.


----------



## ben123/99 (17/5/16)

Thanks for the good info and feedback guys. I appreciate it


----------



## Piratical Cookie (19/3/17)

Hey guys. Bought a used mod from a forum member, he was kind enough to throw in a battery (bonus) its an efest 18650 3.7v 2800m. I had an I just s before so no experience with the battery aspect. Should I replace it or is it an ok battery?

Thanks 

Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Piratical Cookie said:


> Hey guys. Bought a used mod from a forum member, he was kind enough to throw in a battery (bonus) its an efest 18650 3.7v 2800m. I had an I just s before so no experience with the battery aspect. Should I replace it or is it an ok battery?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk



Do you have a picture for us @Piratical Cookie ?
Or at least write out all the specs


----------



## Piratical Cookie (19/3/17)

Sorry about the pic quality, tablets camera isn't too great


----------



## RichJB (19/3/17)

@Piratical Cookie, it's apparently a rewrapped LG HE2. Is it the purple one rated at 35A? If so, be aware that there is no 18650 battery capable of 35A continuous discharge. Mooch rates it at 20A, as do LG. Bear that in mind regarding wattage and coil resistance, and you should be OK. If you're nervous about it, give yourself another 5A headroom and rate it at 15A. Mooch doesn't recommend it but that doesn't mean it's unsafe, only that he doesn't rate it among the better vaping batteries.

Edit: oops, sorry, didn't see your pics while writing my post. Yeah, it looks like we're talking about the same one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Piratical Cookie (19/3/17)

Thanks @RichJB - Could you perhaps point me in the direction where I could read up about this,amps, batteries etc, its new territory for me. 

Coming from an AiO I'm still learning. Got the particular mod with a kanger subtank mini so I can start doing my own coils.

Again, thanks




Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (19/3/17)

@ben123/99 As everyone says get rid of those batteries. Also look out for the UltroFite, they are poor quality copies of the UltraFire batteries. A very good way of establishing a battery’s authenticity is it’s weight (although not infallible) A good 18650 battery must weigh at least 45g or heavier.


----------



## RichJB (19/3/17)

@Piratical Cookie, Peg's Blog has a few handy charts to inform about you about which battery types are available and what sort of battery you should choose for a given wattage (regulated mod) or resistance (mech mod).

Mooch also has a handy table which gives his ratings (very often different from the manufacturer ratings) for each battery based on his extensive testing.

Mooch also has another page which provides some good tips on battery safety.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Piratical Cookie (19/3/17)

Thanks very much. The wattage vs coil and temp control etc, all seem a bit overwhelming atm. Will learn and win. 

Very helpful, thanks again

Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Piratical Cookie said:


> Thanks very much. The wattage vs coil and temp control etc, all seem a bit overwhelming atm. Will learn and win.
> 
> Very helpful, thanks again
> 
> Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk



Great that you are asking the questions @Piratical Cookie 
Battery safety is very important
I second what @RichJB posted above


----------

